
How White People Handle Diversity Training in the Workplace - Impossible
https://medium.com/s/story/how-white-people-handle-diversity-training-in-the-workplace-e8408d2519f
======
abenedic
In undergrad I had a history class that started with the unpacking the
knapsack of white privilege[0]. A lot of the student responses were similar.

[0][http://www.interpretereducation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/...](http://www.interpretereducation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/white-privilege-by-Peggy-McIntosh.compressed.pdf)

------
curtisblaine
> I try to explain how the impact is different when we interrupt across race
> because we bring our histories with us.

This is what I don't understand. Does this means that _any_ disagreement with
people of color is automatically racism?

------
oceanghost
Who appointed this woman as our spokesman? I missed that meeting.

